# CIS problem mabye?



## Lowenough (Dec 6, 2010)

I have a 16v Cis gti and when i start it i have to pump the gas while cranking, is this normal for cis cars? Also when it is left to idle it goes from 900 to 1100 not to rough but it moves back and forth. I have read the bentley for anything troubleshooting for this, I had no luck finding anything. I have searched and searched for vaccum leaks i have found nothing. any suggestions wil help


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

One thing that has to be cleared up is the injection system. Not knowing your location you will have to post exactly which one you have, basic CIS or CIS-e. If you are not in Europe than the chances are it is CIS-e, but your location is unlnown.


----------



## Lowenough (Dec 6, 2010)

*Cis-e*

Cis-e sorry


----------



## mikefu (Jul 26, 2010)

Bump I'm having the same problem but with basic.


----------



## Lowenough (Dec 6, 2010)

*bump*

bump still runs good its just annoying.......:sly:


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Basically, it's not getting enough fuel while cranking. Pumping the throttle shouldn't have any difference compared to just flooring it. 

In general, we could be talking: 
1. idle screw set too tight-- low idle, compensated by isv. does not apply to cis-m 
2. mixture set too lean / vacuum leaks 
3. cold start valve / thermotime switch system not working properly 
4. fuel pump check valve not working properly 
5. ignition timing out of spec 


Since your idle fluctuates once it is running, you are most likely looking at a pretty sizable vacuum leak as your culprit.


----------



## Lowenough (Dec 6, 2010)

*found*

i did a smoke test and its leaking like a siv out of the injector seals.:screwy: i am going to replace then and then see where im at


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

Lowenough said:


> i did a smoke test and its leaking like a siv out of the injector seals.:screwy: i am going to replace then and then see where im at


 smoke test?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Yes, he did say smoke test. 
Cool little machine (we call ours at work R4 - as in, a droid.  ) You have an N2 tank (for the air supply), and the smoke machine itself (which regulates flow, and mixes the smoke solution into the N2 flowing thru it.) Simply plug the 'smoke' (outlet) hose somewhere into the intake tract, connect power to R4, and hit the button - intake is filled with N2 smoke, at a few psi. 
Excellent way to look for intake leaks (or, to verify that there _isn't_ a leak.) 

And, yes - those leaky injector seals will create all kinds of startup and idle issues.


----------



## Lowenough (Dec 6, 2010)

*still*

I fixed the injectors and now it seems only when its cold i have to hit the gas. Could it be the cold start valve? also when i am idling it doesnt move that much but it still goes from 900 to 1000. Whats this?


----------

